# Architecture in Spain under Franco's regime



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

some examples in Barcelona

edificios trade (1966)












walden 7 (project start in 1970)



















miró foundation (1975)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

franciscoc said:


> pagoda (1965)


It hurts to think that this beauty has been demolished hno:


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

was a great tragedy, there has been some reconstruction project


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

franciscoc said:


> some examples in Madrid
> 
> Institute of Cultural Heritage of Spain (1967)


This is very interesting building!


----------



## Maximalist (Dec 1, 2007)

You'll notice that most of the buildings are in Madrid. Franco didn't care much for the rest of Spain, especially the cultures that weren't Castilian, like Catalonia and Valencia.


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

In Zaragoza: 
*Sacrario Militare Italiano e iglesia de San Antonio de Padua*
The Sacrario Militare Italiano was built as a mausoleum for all Italian soldiers dead in the Spanish Civil War.


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Aránzazu sanctuary in Basque Country (1955)































torre de Madrid (1957)






















Carrión building


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

hipódromo de la zarzuela (1936)

















hexágonos pavilion (1958)




















hydrographic survey center 1960)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

carrion building was made before franco as far as i know , in 1931


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

is completed in 1933, three years before the start of the civil war , is on the border, also Zarzuela Racecourse, I put them to compare the modernity and rationalism that is truncated to the civil war


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

i love that building any way , but the civil war was 1936-1939


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new village of portomarin ( galicia ) 1962

Vista de Portomarín por Miguel Vicente Martínez Juan, en Flickr

Portomarín por Galician Route, en Flickr

[Camino de Santiago Agosto 2011] Portomarin por nesimo, en Flickr

English setter in Portomarin por clive sax, en Flickr


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Higher Council for Scientific Research (1964)



















casa de campo glass pavilion (1964)




















gomis house (1953)


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

new village of belchite , aragon

















Belchite (Aragón, España) por jahidalgoaloy, en Flickr
































source, turismo de zaragoza
the old one was destroyed at the spanish civil war 1939

Vista Iglesia Belchite por bizen99, en Flickr

Belchite por Esther Moliné, en Flickr


----------



## Kaetzar (Jun 30, 2009)

Maximalist said:


> You'll notice that most of the buildings are in Madrid. Franco didn't care much for the rest of Spain, especially the cultures that weren't Castilian, like Catalonia and Valencia.




You are an ignorant or a lier. Maybe you are both at the same time. Study enough about real history to dare write here again.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

franciscoc said:


> Aránzazu sanctuary in Basque Country (1955)


Nice one! What building is in the background?


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

Oliva service station (1960)
















Loewe building (1964)





Urbanización ciudad blanca (1964)


----------



## franciscoc (Feb 7, 2012)

rationalists examples before the civil war

Barceló cinema (1930)













frontón recoletos (1933)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ Unbelievable for 1933!


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent thread!


----------

